# RTA Map Center -- Support >  new to using this map

## zippy-phil

I am new to using this mapping program. Maybe I am missing something. I have about 25 stops I plan of visiting on my trip. What are your suggestions? I would like to be able to view the entire route as one map.  I am also trying to optimize my drive time as much as possible. 


phil

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Sorry, but the RTA Custom Mapping application is limited to eight waypoints (plus the start and finish locations).  We are unable to provide a solution to you that will list 25 locations on a single map.

Here is a tutorial created in-part by other first-time users of the program:

Mark

----------

